
Google announces Premium Support for cloud customers starting at $12.5k/month - elsewhen
https://siliconangle.com/2020/01/15/google-announces-premium-support-plan-cloud-customers/
======
choppaface
We were seeing 15+ minute delays on every job submitted to AI Engine. That’s
15 minutes to just get a traceback if your job failed immediately. They had to
upgrade their internal k8s cluster and that took 6 months (??).

And their service would randomly fail entire jobs a few hours in that GCloud
support engineers never diagnosed. We had people on-site too.

GCloud should be _giving away_ this advertised support plan _free_ for at
least the next two years. Their stuff is way too unreliable to justify a
support fee.

------
Ryckes
The original announcement: [https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/management-
tools/ente...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/management-
tools/enterprise-support-upgrades-for-mission-critical-work)

------
goatinaboat
But you are already paying for your cloud resources! How can they justify
charging you again to even support it?

------
sieabahlpark
Will support be available if Google marks the account as malicious?

What's the point of paying when the biggest potential issue is Google itself
disabling the account?

~~~
downerending
No, but you will get to hear Premium crickets after you make your request. :-)

